# Hot Shot No Pest Strips



## mountain man

Does anyone have any experience with these? I don't see a mention of it on this site?  The dreaded spider mite hit me in the middle of veg. And i seem to hear good things about these strips with Diclorvus as an active ingredient.


----------



## UKgirl420

well try it and be the first to post its results


----------



## mountain man

With posts like that, no wonder you have 3000 some odd posts........


----------



## UKgirl420

*meaning ????*


----------



## ishnish

I sense tension....   Group Hug!!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


----------



## Budders Keeper

I keep one in my veg room...haven't seen a bug (alive) since.


----------



## SmokinAce

i have the yellow peel-sticky pads with about 30 gnats stuck to it trying to move, pretty funny....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you have spider mites, you are going to need a variety of treatments.  I have never heard of anyone using a no pest strip for spider mites.  Do a search on spider mites.  There is a ton of info.


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19989&highlight=+No+Pest+Strips
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21646&highlight=+No+Pest+Strips
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22337&page=2&highlight=No+Pest+Strips




> Warnings: 	Keep out of reach of children. Precautionary Statements: Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals. CAUTION: Do not get in Mouth. Harmful if swallowed. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling strip. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in any rooms or closets of rooms where infants, children, sick or aged are or will be present for an extended period of confinement. Do not use in kitchens (except cupboards), restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in any area of the home where people will be present for extended periods of time. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.


from US department of household products data base hXXp://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020075


----------



## HippyInEngland

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> well try it and be the first to post its results


 
I agree with UKg, if you see nothing on the forum and you have the ability to add something worthwhile, then pass your knowledge.



			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> With posts like that, no wonder you have 3000 some odd posts........


 
Great way to greet someone who came to your thread.

Well done.

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv

Massproducer uses them. He is a pretty knowledgable guy so there must be some benefit to them.


----------



## Muddy Paws

No pest strips will grab the buggies..they live in the soil and feed off the plant, so set the traps on top of your containers, next to the base of the plant.

 It'll take a few days for em all to die off, but you'll see dozens of them on the trap PDQ.


*EDIT:* Hick reminded me of the caveat with No Pest Strips...don't use them in the last few weeks of flowering


----------



## Hick

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Massproducer uses them. He is a pretty knowledgable guy so there must be some benefit to them.


err maybe it contributed to the health issues he's currently suffering from.... 

"I" don't care to use anything with those type of warnings on "anything" that I plan to _ingest_...


----------



## ishnish

:yeahthat: :goodposting:  :48:


----------



## mountain man

They are not a glue type pest strip you are thinking of. They are a Dicloruvus based strip that kills them and prevents others. I have done a ton of reasearch. And they don't live in the soil mate. Another site goes way indepth on Hot Shot Pest stips. (see Opie) and how well they work. I will post what i learn. UK girl answered my question with a question. no information, just a useless post......


----------



## mountain man

This is a long post with a ton of good stuff. See the 4th post in by opie yutts. 

PS. don't start thinking you know everything and are not willing to learn. The more i know, the more i realize how little i know......


Forget all that crap.

I battled spidermites for years. Good lord I hate them. They can take months of serious effort and destroy it in a few days. I tried everything under the sun including the stuff mentioned above. All that stuff kind of works. The trouble with spider mites is stuff that kind of works only makes them mad, and then they get together and vote to really screw you over even more than before.

Here's a little tidbit for you that many people don't know about. There is no way that rinsing and spraying and fiddling about will kill all your spider mites. Leave just one male and one female in your carpet or on your pants or in your cats hair, and in a couple of weeks you will see that all your efforts were for nothing. Spider mites have this wonderful defense mechanism where by some of them burrow deep into stuff like soil and rockwool. There they lay and wait. What are they waiting for you may ask? They are waiting for the next change in the light cycle that goes from veg to bloom. Then, just when you think that they are definetly gone because you haven't seen any in a few weeks, there they mysteriously are again. Mother fuckers.

If you want to continue the rest of your natural born days as a weed farmer to battle them, then go ahead and do the stuff mentioned above. If you want to spend 30 seconds to get rid of them for good, then follow this advice: Buy a No Pest Strip (at Fred Meyer, Walmart, etc.) and set it in your grow room for 3 days, then when your light cycle changes to bloom then next time, and the little bastards come out to play again, do it again. At this point all your spider mites will be gone for good.

I didn't believe it untill I tried it. I only wish someone would have told me about it 3 years sooner.

Be careful if you dip them as mentioned above. Pull your lights way back for a few hours afterward or much of the plant will get burned.

And no matter how strong the urge, never ever bring home a plant that has spider mites on it. If you visit a grow room that has spider mites, burn your clothes before coming indoors


----------



## BuddyLuv

Hick said:
			
		

> err maybe it contributed to the health issues he's currently suffering from....
> 
> "I" don't care to use anything with those type of warnings on "anything" that I plan to _ingest_...


 
I don't know Hick? I use Avid in veg, rotated with Safer's Soap, and the Dr. Doom Foggers. I just had another plant get em pretty bad but it was thankfully isolated to the one plant and I caught it in time before they could grab hold. I always bleach the room out after harvest to try and kill any eggs the little bastards laid anywhere. Problem is I work out in my yard, hike quite often, and have pets, so it is a never ending battle for me. I spray and bomb even when I do not see them in hopes that they never get a chance to multiply. I got lazy this last grow because I thought I finally won, but they let me know that there are more of them then people on the earth so I am greatly outnumbered. Defense is the best offense.


----------



## pcduck

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Massproducer uses them. He is a pretty knowledgable guy so there must be some benefit to them.



Puffin a Fatty used them too, but I haven't seen neither of them around, so maybe there is something to what Hick is saying? IDK:bolt::bong2:

But then again this is probably just another useless post:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420

mountain man said:
			
		

> They are not a glue type pest strip you are thinking of. They are a Dicloruvus based strip that kills them and prevents others. I have done a ton of reasearch. And they don't live in the soil mate. Another site goes way indepth on Hot Shot Pest stips. (see Opie) and how well they work. I will post what i learn. UK girl answered my question with a question. no information, just a useless post......


 

well it wasnt that useless it drew attention to your thread  

oops sorry another useless post


----------



## BuddyLuv

pcduck said:
			
		

> Puffin a Fatty used them too, but I haven't seen neither of them around, so maybe there is something to what Hick is saying? IDK:bolt::bong2:
> 
> But then again this is probably just another useless post:rofl:


 
I have a feeling Puffin's wife did him in. I didn't even no Mass was sick, shows you how much I pay attention to the important stuff. I know the stuff I use is safe, well the Avid can kill you, but you get what I am sayin


----------



## mountain man

Thats  a good discussion, i am sorry, but thats not what i ment by useless post. That was a smart comment and not needed. 
 The point is, you don't need to spray, dunk, mist, bomb
pecticide, scrub and whatever else you do. Go to cannibis.com and in "sick plants and problems" is a BIG post on mites. It won't let me post a link until i have more posts. But it is a great thred about Hot Sjhot Pest Strips and NOT having to do all that.


----------



## mountain man

Go  HERE !!  
 hXXp://boards.cannabis.com/plant-problems/64107-spider-mites.html[/URL]


----------



## BuddyLuv

There is not one end all to mites. If you read the scientific literature you will see that after several generations they become immune to a certain pesticide. Almost every write up I read stated that a rotational treatment regimen was need to successfully combat mites.


----------



## UKgirl420

*mountain man im sorry  it wasnt suppose to come across as smart i guess hippy put it better than i did ,,,,,


ohh why do i even care im going to get my :bong:

goodluck withh the mite problem ..


ohh and if you care to read other threads  u will know MP dont allow direct links to other sites  change the http to hxxp eace:*


----------



## mountain man

Ahhhhhhh...... hugs Limey chick !!  *smiles  It is kinda worth checking out, huh? Only during veg, and always practice a good preventive routine.


----------



## Hick

Quote:
Warnings: Keep out of reach of children. Precautionary Statements: Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals. CAUTION: Do not get in Mouth. Harmful if swallowed. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling strip. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in any rooms or closets of rooms where infants, children, sick or aged are or will be present for an extended period of confinement. Do not use in kitchens (except cupboards), restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in any area of the home where people will be present for extended periods of time. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.
from US department of household products data base hXXp://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020075


----------



## mountain man

No sweat Hick !  Then don't use it! Plane and simple............


----------



## gourmet

I have to say again, that I thought that pest strip uses neurotoxins.  It is not that I do not ever use them, but I am careful to air them out for a day or two outside first so the concentrated gases leach out.  Also, they actually "sweat" and after three months you find they are dried out which is why they no longer work.  I am confident they would kill almost any bug within it's radius, but I am really really careful with them.


----------



## Hick

mountain man said:
			
		

> No sweat Hick !  Then don't use it! Plane and simple............



Oh, I won't.. and I will continue to _debunk_ the ill advice or recommendations to...


----------

